# MyMedLab



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Has anyone had experience with MyMedLab to get blood work done without a doctor's prescription?

The reason I'm looking to get the labs done on my own is because I'm out of my home state for several months and can't see my normal thyroid doctor. I'm feeling terrible, and haven't had any luck getting a timely appointment locally. Sadly, my doctor at home has been less than helpful. So I'm looking to take matters into my own hands - at least I'll know if my labs are off.

So has anyone used MyMedLab, or does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks!
Hypoman


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I haven't used MyMedLab, but I have used Health One labs before. They have a Thyroid Panel Plus for $59 that includes TSH, Free T3 and Free T4 (http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167) and I usually was emailed my results within 2 business days.

My endo is great, but her lab is at a teaching hospital and my insurance hates it for some reason. So it's actually cheaper to do the labs myself and send them to her than it is to use her lab!


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Jenny!

That's awesome, and way cheaper than what I was about to pay. I'll definitely check out Health One now.

Curious if anyone else has had any experience with MyMedLab?


----------



## randoswife (Feb 21, 2014)

Hypoman said:


> Thanks Jenny!
> 
> That's awesome, and way cheaper than what I was about to pay. I'll definitely check out Health One now.
> 
> Curious if anyone else has had any experience with MyMedLab?


 My son has used MyMedLab. He went to the LabCorp draw center near our home on a Sat and had the results by noon on Monday.


----------



## randoswife (Feb 21, 2014)

I just checked out Health One and I'm thinking I'll have him use that one! It's still a LabCorp draw center and much cheaper!


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

I have never used them myself, but have heard good things about Direct Labs too.


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd use them if they had a lab corp that wasn't 2+hour's away. Since I have a quest diagnostics just around the corner from my house I used www.health-tests-direct.com another website that uses quest is www.labsmd.com


----------

